# [Erledigt]Kernel-Fehler beim Start von Install-CD bzw. Gento

## saith

Hallo,

ich bin neu und hab gleich ein etwas blöderes Problem. Nachdem ich von einem Linux-User in der Bekanntschaft überredet wurde Gentoo mal zu installieren (mein Wunsch war Linux mal kennenzulernen und wirklich die Grundlagen zu verstehen) stehe ich nun vor folgendem Problem:

Ich hatte mir die Gentoo-Minimal-Inst.-CD heruntergeladen. Beim Versuch sie zu starten, kam es immer zu nem schwarzen Bildschirm, nach der Boot-Eingabe. Selbst mit Failsafe kam ich nicht weiter. Nach dem Laden des Kernels kam nur ein Fehler am unteren Bildschirmrand, der mit "INT 14" begann und danach so einige kryptische Werte enthielt.

Um das Problem zu umgehen, da ich annahm, es liegt an der CD, habe ich mir eine openSUSE-LiveCD, die ich da hatte, geschnappt und Gentoo per chroot installiert. Mit ein wenig fummeln und verstehen hat es auch geklappt, so dass ich mittlerweile beim Schritt der GRUB-Installation angelangt bin. Beim ersten Neustart kam nun das düstere Erwachen. Das gleiche Verhalten! Ich glaube es liegt wohl an meiner Hardware, aber hab ich da eine Chance? Folgende Voraussetzungen hab ich:

Gentoo-Installation: x86 (64Bit wurde mit erstmal abgeraten, wegen teilweise fehlenden Treibern/Programmen)

Kernel: 2.6.26-gentoo-r4

Hardware: Notebook MSI S270

CPU: Turion64 MT-32

RAM: 1GB

Grafik: X200M onBoard mit 128MB-shared

HD: 120GB mit 20GB für Linux

Ich hoffe, das reicht an Angaben.

Grüße,

SaithLast edited by saith on Sat Dec 20, 2008 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Hier findest du einen Kernel Patch dazu.

----------

## saith

Oh dankeschön!!!! Ich probiere das mal.

Ich habe schon bei den Problemen mit der CD per Google und im Gentoo-Forum versucht etwas zu finden, aber irgendwie wurde ich nciht fündig. Ich probier sobald die Zeit ist mein Glück und melde mich wieder.

Lg,

Saith

----------

## saith

Ich habe den Patch versucht einzuspielen, aber es gab einen Fehler. Habe die entsprechende stelle in de ioremap.c per Hand geändert, den Kernel kompiliert, nach /boot kopiert. Aber ich bekomme noch immer diesen Fehler.   :Sad: 

Ich habe gelesen, dass dieses Problem erst im 2.6.26er Zweig aufgetaucht sein soll. Ich würde nun gern einen älteren Kernel benutzen, oder einen neueren. Gibt es schon einen offiziellen 2.6.27-Zweig bei gentoo? Wenn ich emerge gentoo-sources benutze, dann bekomm ich ja immer besagten 2.6.26-r4. Gibt es etwas, was dagegen spricht den 2.6.24-r5, der im Handbuch erwähnt wird, zu benutzen und auf diesen downzugraden?

Grüße,

Saith

----------

## manuels

Den 2.6.27er gibt es schon. Ist allerdings keyword-maskiert.

Wenn alle deine benötigten Treiber auch in 2.6.24 vorhanden sind, kannst du auch ein downgrade machen.

----------

## saith

Ich hab heute mehrere Durchläufe gemacht. Hab den 2.6.25-Kernel und den 2.6.27-Kernel kompiliert und getestet. Selber Fehler, immer wieder. Beim 2.6.25 hab ich auch den Patch gemacht, beim 2.6.27 ist er schon drin. Trotzdem tritt der Fehler leider immer wieder auf. Bin mit meinem Laien-Latein nun leider am Ende. Werde morgen noch nen Bug-Report schreiben.

----------

## manuels

Poste doch mal die exakte Fehlermeldung

----------

## saith

Ich hab ein Bildschirmfoto gemacht.

http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=abcd0001xm3.jpg

Der Fehler ist bei jedem Kernel an sich der gleiche.

----------

## manuels

hmm, nach http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/12255 tritt der Fehler nicht mit einem 64Bit-Kernel auf.

Ist zwar keine schöne Lösung, aber vielleicht erwägst du diesen zu nehmen.

----------

## saith

Ich werde es versuchen. Da ich morgen aber 3 Wochen in Weihnachsts-/Neujahrurlaub fahre werd ich es erst danach schaffen. Evtl. bekomme ich im Januar ne alte P3-Kiste, die ausgedient hat. Dann installier ich es vielleicht auch erstmal dort. Ich melde mich, sobald die Zeit dafür ist und danke schonmal für die Hilfe bisher!!  :Smile: 

Frohe Weihnachten.

----------

## saith

Ich hab nochmal von vorn begonnen und den 64-bit Kernel genommen. Damit gehts. Schade, dass es dieser Umweg sein muss. Danke fuer die Hilfe!!!! Uebrigens hat openSuse 11.1 nun auch dieses Problem. Es scheint also nen genereller Kernel-Fehler zu sein, der absolut selten auftritt.

----------

